# Cpt For Sleeve Gastrectomy?? 43659??



## angelikao (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi there coding veterans......
Does anyone code sleeve gastrectomies and what code do you use. If you use the unlisted code 43659 what $ do you charge. How do you determine what to charge for unlisted procedures.

Thanks 
Angelika


----------



## sundaey (Mar 24, 2008)

*sleeve gastrectomies*

is this for bariatric surgery? if so, look at 46845.

good luck!


----------



## mjewett (Apr 22, 2008)

OOPS typo I think they meant look at 43645


----------



## sundaey (Apr 30, 2008)

yes, I did, thanks for that!


----------



## vanaukenrust12@gmail.com (Sep 2, 2011)

*sleeve gastrectomy*

Try CPT code 43775 (laparoscopic)


----------

